# So I guess I'm a sponsored vaper now :)



## DoubleD (7/2/15)

First off...
Thank you  Thank you  Thank you
@Gazzacpt

My week was crappy to say the least but then it changed, today I had the pleasure of meeting a super mellow chap that goes by the forum name, Gazzacpt, who gave me my very first RDA 
He even threw in some kanthal for me to start playing with different gauges, I've only used 30g. 





How it happened:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/doge-rda-for-free.t8491/

The vape quality is super impressive, Im blown away with the flavor Im getting off this beauty 
Ive got it cooking using the 28g kanthal, I wrapped a single coil 1.2ohm on a 2mm mandrel and absolutely love it.
Vaping Boba's 12mg that I diluted down to 6mg (No silver'ing here, thank you EcigSa for the heads up) Im using the smallest airflow hole which seems to be perfect but Ive never had an atty with adjustable airflow, so that might change.





Im so grateful to you @Gazzacpt , you are a rock star mate  





On a side note, I also got to hold a Reo for the first time, what a awesome device. 


Anywho, hope you guys have an amazing weekend, stay safe and vape on

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom (7/2/15)

Well done @Gazzacpt 

Have fun playing with your new toy @DoubleD

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/2/15)

Awesome stuff @DoubleD, you're going to have a lot of fun with that little RDA 

Hats off to you @Gazzacpt

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Silver (7/2/15)

Great post @DoubleD 

And lovely stuff @Gazzacpt - awesome spirit

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (7/2/15)

Well Done @Gazzacpt. This is awesomeness.. @DoubleD the Reo, innit a piece of art ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/2/15)

Nice one @Gazzacpt! I'm also a sponsored vaper because @Gazzacpt gave me my first twisted kanthal back in the early days when there was no such thing!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dassie (7/2/15)

@Gazzacpt sponsored me too! Sent me the very rare 510 tap I so desperately wanted and couldn't find. Dude, you rock

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD (7/2/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Well Done @Gazzacpt. This is awesomeness.. @DoubleD the Reo, innit a piece of art ?
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



I would have to agree with you, Vape art is what it is. Got me really excited to get my KUI.



Rob Fisher said:


> Nice one @Gazzacpt! I'm also a sponsored vaper because @Gazzacpt gave me my first twisted kanthal back in the early days when there was no such thing!





Dassie said:


> @Gazzacpt sponsored me too! Sent me the very rare 510 tap I so desperately wanted and couldn't find. Dude, you rock



I think Gazzacpt needs a "Noble Vape" award/medal, its people like him that make this forum go from being helpful to being amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/2/15)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. But really I'm just paying forward the kindness shown to me by fellow vapers when I started out.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen (8/2/15)

fantastic @Gazzacpt sorry i m a bit late,but that is just owesome buddy.you truly are 1 of the diamonds of this forum.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gripen (8/2/15)

so @DoubleD how are you enjoying you're new rda and so on.its truly a owesome gift buddy,vape up a storm,i see some clouds forming on the horizon,is that you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (8/2/15)

gripen said:


> so @DoubleD how are you enjoying you're new rda and so on.its truly a owesome gift buddy,vape up a storm,i see some clouds forming on the horizon,is that you.



Dude I haven't put it down since I got it  Its been a drip frenzy over here 

I love the flavor Im getting and then to be able to switch flavors so effortlessly is also fantastic.
My clouds are definitely denser at 20w but thats as much as I can go for now, being restricted by the iStick 20 but no complaints in that department though.
If there had to be a down side it would be the crap house loads of ejuice I'm going through 
and its a bit messy to carry around but that only bothers me because I have to go back to glassomisers when I travel, Id much rather vape on the atomic.

I have this VK banana juice that I hated, it just sat there in my drawer for 3mths or so, since getting the Atomic Im suddenly in love with the juice hahaha

All in all, I must whole heartily agree with you that this is truly an amazing gift, as soon as Im in a position to do the same, I'd like to PIF someone with their first RDA experience.

Love love love love my Atomic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## gripen (8/2/15)

fantastic stuff @DoubleD i agree the flavor with a rda is simply owesome.and as you sead juice that you didn't like is now amazing with the rda.and nice thing as well with a duel coil setup you get very nice flavor and a decant vape.and with a single coil build you get a bit less flavor and more vapour,that's what i have noticed with my rda.and now you can find a setup that works best for you.fun times buddy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (8/2/15)

gripen said:


> fantastic stuff @DoubleD i agree the flavor with a rda is simply owesome.and as you sead juice that you didn't like is now amazing with the rda.and nice thing as well with a duel coil setup you get very nice flavor and a decant vape.and with a single coil build you get a bit less flavor and more vapour,that's what i have noticed with my rda.and now you can find a setup that works best for you.fun times buddy.



Haven't tried dual coils yet but thats on the agenda for this week definitely

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom (8/2/15)

DoubleD said:


> Haven't tried dual coils yet but thats on the agenda for this week definitely



Just remember you need 2x 2 Ohm or higher coils for the dual to come in at 1 Ohm or above for the iStick - I'm sure you know, but better safe than wasted Kanthal

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (8/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Just remember you need 2x 2 Ohm or higher coils for the dual to come in at 1 Ohm or above for the iStick - I'm sure you know, but better safe than wasted Kanthal



Yip, planing to do 10wraps on a 2mm mandrel using the 30g. Should do the trick

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (8/2/15)

DoubleD said:


> Yip, planing to do 10wraps on a 2mm mandrel using the 30g. Should do the trick



That'll do nicely 
Should heat up nice at 20W on the iStick too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (8/2/15)

My istick's ohm reader is acting up though, wasnt doing it before. Like I know there is a 1.2ohm coil in the atomic but the istick is reading it at 1.7 and just before I went to footy it was reading it as 2.4 ohms 
Wonder if its a wire (in the istick) thats come loose?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Dassie (8/2/15)

DoubleD said:


> My istick's ohm reader is acting up though, wasnt doing it before. Like I know there is a 1.2ohm coil in the atomic but the istick is reading it at 1.7 and just before I went to footy it was reading it as 2.4 ohms
> Wonder if its a wire (in the istick) thats come loose?


Does it do this with all of your devices? Mine does that when something in the atty is loose. Check for positive pin connection and also make sure there isn't any juice messed anywhere. Juice is not a good conductor

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (8/2/15)

Dassie said:


> Does it do this with all of your devices? Mine does that when something in the atty is loose. Check for positive pin connection and also make sure there isn't any juice messed anywhere. Juice is not a good conductor



You awesome human being!  Thank you!
I tightened my positive post screw and the ohm reader jumped to 1.2 again! haha Winning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (8/2/15)

and now its overcast in my room

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gripen (8/2/15)

fantastic stuff @DoubleD haha.cloudy with a chance of rain.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dassie (8/2/15)

DoubleD said:


> You awesome human being!  Thank you!
> I tightened my positive post screw and the ohm reader jumped to 1.2 again! haha Winning!


Nothing like that feeling when your rogue stuff starts doing your bidding again and all is well with the world!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gripen (8/2/15)

that's the way to vape a rda.i vaped up a storm,struggling to find the light switch .mabe its loudsheding or i did a good job at vaping.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

